# ClassNotFoundException nur mit Web Application



## tomiu (8. Jul 2010)

Hi,

kann mir bitte jemand sagen warum bekomme ich immer java.lang.ClassNotFoundException wenn ich mit Web Application Projekte arbeite?? Mit normale Java Application habe ich nie das Problem, ich importiere die .jar Datei in Libraries und das war es..alles funkt super..nicht aber wenn ich mit Servlets/jsp arbeite...egal ob Eclipse oder Netbeans, der Treiber wird nicht geladen...bitte um hilfe

danke
tomiu


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (9. Jul 2010)

Ich hab auch viel mit Web-Projekten zu tun und da ist es üblich, dass die libs im EAR abgelegt werden und mit Hilfe der J2EE Module Dependecies verlinkt werden.

btw, Datenbankprogrammierung hat nichts mit dem Zugriff auf jars zu tun. "Allgemeines EE" wär da entsprechender gewesen


----------



## fastjack (9. Jul 2010)

Naja, es ist nicht immer üblich die Webapplikation in ein EAR zu verfrachten, nämlich dann, wenn ich gar keinen Applikationsserver brauche, oder Applikationserver und Servletcontainer trennen möchte. Und Dein Fehler besagt einfach nur, das die Klasse nicht gefunden wurde. Dies trifft dann zu, wenn Jar-Dateien fehlen, oder an die falchen Orte kopiert wurden. Checke mal dein WEB-INF/lib oder WEB-INF/classes, ob die Jars/Klassen dort vorhanden sind.

Poste doch mal genauere Infos und die Exception.


----------



## tomiu (10. Jul 2010)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> Naja, es ist nicht immer üblich die Webapplikation in ein EAR zu verfrachten, nämlich dann, wenn ich gar keinen Applikationsserver brauche, oder Applikationserver und Servletcontainer trennen möchte. Und Dein Fehler besagt einfach nur, das die Klasse nicht gefunden wurde. Dies trifft dann zu, wenn Jar-Dateien fehlen, oder an die falchen Orte kopiert wurden. Checke mal dein WEB-INF/lib oder WEB-INF/classes, ob die Jars/Klassen dort vorhanden sind.
> 
> Poste doch mal genauere Infos und die Exception.



Danke fastjack

Es gab weder /lib noch /classes in mein WEB-INF..habe ein manuell erstellt und die Jar-Datei eingefügt...jetzt funkt alles OK


----------

